# yamaha 30hp service manual



## walleyehunter13 (Jun 25, 2016)

Would any of you happen to have a digital copy of a service manual that covers a 2001 yamaha 30hp 3 cyl 2 stroke?
Would be much appreciated.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

walleyehunter13 said:


> Would any of you happen to have a digital copy of a service manual that covers a 2001 yamaha 30hp 3 cyl 2 stroke?
> Would be much appreciated.


Yeah, the Yamaha outboard website... Google is your friend

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/service/manuals/2001/lit-18626-04-13_683.pdf


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

You cant service an 01 Yamaha 30Hp. That was such a bad year. The johnson rod is attached to the micro spleen upside down so when you try to drop the lower unit the rack and pinion shears off and the motor locks up. So your pretty much screwed. Sorry bud. You know, actually a friend of mine is looking for one of those old antiques to hang over the bar in his restruant. He said he will give you a $100 bar tab and put an plaque with your name above it on the wall. Its a really sweet bar and there are some cool chicks that hang out there all the time so I would jump on it. PM me and I will put you in touch.


----------



## walleyehunter13 (Jun 25, 2016)

For some reason when I went to their site I could only get the owners manual, not the service.
Ah nvm just realized the service manual they have is the owners manual that tells you nothing.
I'm looking for more of a repair manual I guess. Something with torque specs and what not.


yobata said:


> Yeah, the Yamaha outboard website... Google is your friend
> 
> http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/service/manuals/2001/lit-18626-04-13_683.pdf





CurtisWright said:


> You cant service an 01 Yamaha 30Hp. That was such a bad year. The johnson rod is attached to the micro spleen upside down so when you try to drop the lower unit the rack and pinion shears off and the motor locks up. So your pretty much screwed. Sorry bud. You know, actually a friend of mine is looking for one of those old antiques to hang over the bar in his restruant. He said he will give you a $100 bar tab and put an plaque with your name above it on the wall. Its a really sweet bar and there are some cool chicks that hang out there all the time so I would jump on it. PM me and I will put you in touch.


Sorry, 50$ no more! This antique only got used for 20 hrs so it probably doesn't even crank or spin the prop. I've thought of just using it as an anchor


----------

